# These dang cats!



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

What can I do to keep them out of the flower beds & garden?!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

S,S & S or just pop it & throw it on it's owners roof at night... That's what I used to do. I hate people that don't take responsibility for their animals.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

red pepper sprinkled where they are going works pretty well. I bought a large bottle of tones from sams club, and sprinkled in around in my built up rows


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a portable electric fence that runs on a 12 volt deep cycle battery. I use it for the 6 to 8 weeks that my blueberries and raspberries are ripening. Mostly to keep the black bears from destroying my fruit plot.

If I lived closer, I'd lend it to Ya. My berries won't be ripening for another 2 weeks. Watching a cat get touched off by an electric fence could be fun!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I keep the strays around, they help out with the birds, squirrels and rats that eat my produce!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just shoot the cats. Pretty much worthless in my book and they spray everything and make it stink.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Really? Wow!


----------



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

*Cat deterrent.*

You can use carpet tac strips. I paint them brown to match my mulch so you cant see them. Just cut them to length and place them every couple of feet and they will keep out all animals except birds. P.s. killing the cats is a class A misd. and Harris county has a animal cruelty unit that only lives for people like catjim00.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I keep my pet out of other peoples yards. Other people should do the same. Had worthless cat hop in the boat and pizz on the seat. Took a long time to get that smell out. My dog does not roam free and do that.

We are responsible pet owners. We don't let our animals run around and poop and pizz on everyones elses stuff. 

You may not like my suggestion, so be it, still works.

I have trapped cats before as well and made sure with the pound that they were not going to be released somewhere else.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

My cat was doing a number on our freshly tilled garden and I used Cayenne pepper to great effect. She wouldn't go near it until a good rain washed most of the pepper away. It doesn't take much pepper to keep them clear of the area.


----------



## Safe2breathe (May 30, 2013)

Look into coleus canina. Commonly known as scaredy cat plant - suppose to repel cats dogs and even work for foxes and rabbit ... And although I agree other people's animals can be annoying please remember it is the owner not the animals' faults : /


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

If you can catch them in the act, a BB or pellet in the butt makes them jump about 2 feet straight up, and you'd swear they had twin turbos in their rear, they run so fast.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Electric fence will definitely put them into warp speed if you get it right height. Bad day for the male dog that comes by to mark it also.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought the scarecrow motion detector sprinkler head,, worked like a charm for the cats,, used it a couple of weeks straight, put my game cam out to see what it was getting,,, cats,,,, it ran them off and they haven't been back,,,,

http://www.contech-inc.com/products...s/scarecrow-motion-activated-animal-deterrent


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

For the past week i've been using 'Shake Away' with good success.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

No one with the obvious? Get a dog. Rotts and Pits have a way with cats that deters them from coming back.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You can get an infrared activated water sprayer. Looks like a sprinkler with a game camera sensor on it. Set it up aiming at the spot you want to protect and leave it. Any critter that shows up gets sprayed with water and leaves pronto.


----------

